# Missing woman found dead behind bookcase



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Missing woman found dead behind bookcase*
2 hours, 14 minutes ago

A woman's body was found wedged upside-down behind a bookcase in the home she shared with relatives who had spent nearly two weeks looking for her.

A spokesman for the Pasco County Sheriff's Office said Mariesa Weber's death was not suspicious. Family members said they believe she fell over as she tried to adjust the plug of a television behind the bookshelf.

Weber, 38, returned home Oct. 28 and greeted her mother, then wasn't seen again. Her family thought she had been kidnapped and contacted authorities. Family members scoured her room for clues but found nothing, though they did notice a strange smell.

On Nov. 9, Weber's sister went into her bedroom and looked behind a bookcase, where she saw the woman's foot. Using a flashlight the family saw Weber was wedged upside-down behind the unit.

"I'm sleeping in the same house as her for 11 days, looking for her," her mother, Connie Weber, told the St. Petersburg Times. "And she's right in the bedroom."

Both Weber and her sister had previously adjusted the television plug by standing on a bureau next to the shelf and leaning over the top. Her family believes Weber, who was 5-foot-3 and barely 100 pounds, may have fallen headfirst into the space.

"She's a little thing," her mother said. "And the bookcase is 6 feet tall and solid. And she couldn't get out."

The sheriff's office said Weber appeared to have died because she was unable to breathe in the position she was in.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Both Weber and her sister had previously adjusted the television plug


??????


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You know how those TV plugs can be, Vlad.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

WTF?! Are there police in this town? None of them look in the damn room?

Crystal Lake had better cops. :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Reminds me of those 3 kids in Camden last year who went "missing" only to be discovered a week later in the trunk of a car.............parents' car parked NEXT TO THEIR HOUSE...........


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From this article I am to believe no one smelled anything funny in that nearly two week period?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Family members scoured her room for clues but found nothing, though they did notice a strange smell.
*



I guess not enough to think to look behind the fraggin' bookcase!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

D'oh! Could have been from a can of SPAM they opened...Uhm...Okay! I just overlooked the damn sentence! So sue me!  :googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Now, if this was on the second floor, I would also think there was a ....puddle forming, that maybe should've clued them in.  "Honey, what's that stainon the ceiling ?" "oh, I don't know,a leak, I guess." "Should we check it out?" "Nah. Don't worry about it.It'll dry."

This story stinks, in more ways than one.  

Who had better luck: OJ, in his search for the real killers, or these clods, in cleaning the damn room?


----------

